# It's on again



## ronhalling (Oct 6, 2015)

Lock up your pets and get the shovels ready, snakes are on the move. God Damn sensationalist media have done it again, whilst watching a program on a regional station on the Mid North Coast of NSW a reminder from the stations "know it all's" came on saying it was time to lock up your pets and keep your eyes open as the extremely warm weather has caused snakes to be out in larger than normal numbers, so we have to be extra vigilant, and what do you think they pulled from the archives for stock footage?? yeah you guessed it an inoffensive Diamond Python!! so the ill informed are now the ill advised and every Coastal, Diamond and Intergrade are going to be fair game for every shovel wielding ill advised householder on the Mid North Coast, Grrrr it makes me so mad that for such educated people they come out with such uneducated crap, why would it have been so hard for them to get a representative of the NPWS to come on camera and give out some useful information other than the ratings grabbing crap they use. (Rant over)   ..................Ron


----------



## Wokka (Oct 6, 2015)

Perhaps National Parks and Wildlife Service have spent all thier reptile budget on captive animals so there is nothing left for Wildlife.


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm confused Ron, are you suggesting that there is no correlation between weather and snake activity?


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 6, 2015)

[MENTION=11565]BrownHash[/MENTION], nothing could be further from the truth, what i am saying is your normal householder has a fear of snakes to start with, but media people are too lazy to get footage of the venomous snakes they are warning about, instead they use some stock footage of an inoffensive Diamond Python, so now those householders that see a Diamond Python in their yard will in most cases hark back to the news flash and think these are the snakes we were being warned about, and, off with their heads, as i said the ill informed will become the ill advised, my post had nothing to do with the correlation between weather and snake activity, sorry if it came across as that.  ......................Ron


----------



## Wallo (Oct 6, 2015)

These reporters need to be tarred and feathered - are you in a position to contact the station and give them the correct info


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried but was told it was just a generalization and most people should have the common sense to stay away from them (the snakes) whether they be Non-Venomous or Venomous, what can you say to that.  ....................Ron


----------



## Wallo (Oct 6, 2015)

Thats crap - very irresponsible reply


----------



## MatE (Oct 6, 2015)

Its nearly as bad as closing a beach because there is a shark.Really sharks live at beaches i didnt know that.Than they say its safe to swim because they cant see it anymore.So what to say its not still there with a few of its mates?
Ive seen so many dead snakes the last few days on our roads from red bellies to carpet pythons.Stupid workmates say the only good snake is a dead one.I just remind them to keep there pets locked up at night.


----------



## cement (Oct 6, 2015)

No offence meant Ron, but get used to it buddy.
Its the same old thing different year, the media play it like a loop.
I get contacted by journo's to film catches and do stories, but ive only ever done one story for the tele last year, snake pimp got roped into the same one. Journo seemed reasonable... I said i'd do it on my terms... being that the story was about the truth and not sensationalising or fearmongering, but though it wasn't to bad, even Nev Burns rang me and said he thought it was on alright one, they still took what I said and deducted bits and added bits, and though another term of mine was to send me the story before it went to print to authorise, he only sent me half, and what he sent was all good so I gave it the ok. All in all it wasn't _too _​bad, but it did still have us here shaking our heads a bit.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 7, 2015)

Its so frustrating when knowledgeable people spend there money and time over many months to reeducate the public about snakes and what to do when they come across one only for a 1 minute news segment to completely undo everything they did over those months. Its the same routine over and over. Each year the media "warns" people of snakes and everyone just garbs a shovel or some other sharp implement in ready to decapitate a snake and occasionally other reptiles.


----------



## cement (Oct 7, 2015)

It is for sure, very frustrating. But..... it is slowly getting better!

I find kids are great. the majority have no preconceived fear of reptiles, and they truly dig them for what they are. Many callouts are of the scenario where the adults are freaking out (BUT, still admirably doing the right thing for the animal), and the kids are just wide eyed and asking questions and generally excited about having a dude turn up that catches and handles snakes. It is getting better, the word IS getting out there, regardless of the crap agenda of stupid hotshot young reporters, who don't do their job properly and research what they print.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 8, 2015)

That's it, that's exactly what i started this thread about....EDUCATION.....we have to start with the kids because those same wide eyed kids grow up to become- if we do our job right EDUCATED adults who become those reporters who then report responsibly on these matters, i am afraid that yesterdays UNEDUCATED kids are now todays UNEDUCATED adults who grab the shovel first and ask questions later, Some of the "snake shows" that are running today at most of the regional shows and events also need to start educating people on the non-venomous species as well, i have been to watch a few of these when the opportunity presents itself and i am slightly disappointed that they tend to be a bit sensationalist in their nature by promoting only "Vens" in their shows, i have spoken to some of the people afterwards and asked why they don't have some nice Morelia sp that are found in larger numbers in our area than the more secretive "Vens" and their general answer is they don't have very much crowd appeal, What a great opportunity to EDUCATE their captive audiences on what to do and what not to do, but alas it is still mostly up to the people in the "Keeping" and "Relocating" sector to try and get the good oil out there, lets all try and gets the kids on board whenever we can because todays adults have, by and large, a grab the shovel and ask questions later mentality, and it is up to their kids to try and change that.  .....................Ron


----------



## cement (Oct 8, 2015)

A good point Ron, for sure.
What type of education would you suggest?

I am on board, don't get me wrong here, but for example today I got a call for a red belly.

There had been two hanging around, a 2 metre (probably female) and a 1.2m (male) that I caught. The larger of the two I only saw photos of, but I can affirm its size, I dont know what attacked it but I think it was a dog and it had a chunk bitten out of its back roughly 4cm in width. It was a solid peice of missing meat possibly taking bone as well and even possibly into the body cavity. The male I picked up had multiple puncture wounds caused by a dog and unfortunatly had a broken spine at mid body, rendering the lower half completly paralysed. I euthanased this snake.
The large snake had killed a dog. This was last sunday. The people that called me to their home to catch the male had their dog bitten on sunday as well, one fang got her on the lip. She cost them $3,000.00 at the vet, she took one vial. She was well recovered today when I was there. She was quite obviously the owners baby and pride and joy, and she was a gorgeous large and solid female staffy.
The owners didn't know the snake was injured, they paid me to collect it after it had cost them dearly to save their dog, but even still, the snake had to go, it was their neighbours dog that wasn't so lucky.
Remarkably, these people wern't that angry about what had happened, I could tell they weren't rich people, but how much more education do we think that people will even take on board when they have an experience like this?

Thoughts???


----------



## Wallo (Oct 8, 2015)

What if we start with a specific facebook page?


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 10, 2015)

[MENTION=4778]cement[/MENTION], It has started already with you, as you said the owner was not all that angry and "*PAID*" you to remove it, under other circumstances this same owner could just as easily have dispatched it with the trusty shovel, who told him about you?? and what made him make the decision to call you?? i would have thought it was someone *"YOU*" had previously educated and passed on this information to, that is the only way we are going to make a difference....word of mouth, public education and getting today's youth on board. Whenever i get the opportunity to do do so i let the kids in my street handle my spotties, as well as friends and their families when they express a fear of snakes, it might not be the best way but i am not in a situation where i can do it any other way, whereas people like you have the public (and most importantly the wide eyed kids) in a captive situation and hopefully don't just pop in catch the snake and leave, they (the public) are slowly evolving into a more snake accepting people, and i have seen in my lifetime more and more people wanting relocation over killing, and after being told it was a non venomous sp that they leave them insitu, that i feel is progress, and while people like you are giving them the good oil this progress will continue.    ....................Ron


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 10, 2015)

I would have pointed out to the radio station that if they are encouraging people to dispatch a snake with a shovel that they may either; be opening themselves up to be sued if someone does get bitten while taking their advice; or prosecuted for promoting the killing of wildlife. I realise that neither of these are likely to happen, but it may just trigger a thought process that makes them re-think what they say.

But otherwise its just one day at a time educating and promoting where you can.


----------



## GBWhite (Oct 10, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> That's it, that's exactly what i started this thread about....EDUCATION.....we have to start with the kids because those same wide eyed kids grow up to become- if we do our job right EDUCATED adults who become those reporters who then report responsibly on these matters, i am afraid that yesterdays UNEDUCATED kids are now todays UNEDUCATED adults who grab the shovel first and ask questions later, Some of the "snake shows" that are running today at most of the regional shows and events also need to start educating people on the non-venomous species as well, i have been to watch a few of these when the opportunity presents itself and i am slightly disappointed that they tend to be a bit sensationalist in their nature by promoting only "Vens" in their shows, i have spoken to some of the people afterwards and asked why they don't have some nice Morelia sp that are found in larger numbers in our area than the more secretive "Vens" and their general answer is they don't have very much crowd appeal, What a great opportunity to EDUCATE their captive audiences on what to do and what not to do, but alas it is still mostly up to the people in the "Keeping" and "Relocating" sector to try and get the good oil out there, lets all try and gets the kids on board whenever we can because todays adults have, by and large, a grab the shovel and ask questions later mentality, and it is up to their kids to try and change that.  .....................Ron



Hi Ron,

I've been demonstrating and educating the public about snakes for near on 50 years, in fact I was one of the original people who started providing a free service to remove reptile in the greater Sydney areas way back in the late 60's and early 70's and what was quite obvious then is still very obvious today ie; average Joe Citizen wouldn't have a clue how to tell a Carpet Python from a Brown Snake, to them a snake is a snake.

It's not for sensationalism that demonstrators use vens, it's because that's what the majority of the public want to see. Besides a good demonstrator only needs one python in his kit to get the point across that not all snakes are dangerous.

From what I read of this I assume you haven't had any experience with demonstrating snakes. Reptile displays at regional shows, shopping centres and alike do serve the purpose of EDUCATING the pubic on what to do and what not to do when they encounter a snake...they inform their audience to LEAVE IT ALONE and that if it's in a location where it may be a threat to personal safety to contact someone experienced with handling snakes to come and remove it. I'm aware that there are those good intended people who are aligned with wildlife rescue groups but unfortunately from what I've seen over the years most that relocate snakes come and go on a pretty regular basis, others do the course and after going to a job where they are confronted with an angry Brown or Tiger in a real life situation never want to go to another snake call again. Then there are others that simple get sick of attending calls at their own expense to find the snake has moved on before they have got there. 

One of the main problems that people choose to ignore the advise given at a demonstration and attempt to dispatch the intruder is primarily because a lot of snake relocators charge exorbitant amounts to attend and remove the said snake. It has become an industry within itself.

Everybody involved with snakes has an equal part to play in educating the public about snakes and the rule of thumb must be to LEAVE SNAKES ALONE.

All the best,

George.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 11, 2015)

[MENTION=39076]GBWhite[/MENTION], George all your points are extremely valid and take off where my limited knowledge ends, i do realise the great job the demonstrators do and also realise it would be pretty pointless a demonstrator carrying a full range of snakes for education purposes. 1 of the saddest things you point out is how much relocators charge for a service that should be subsidised by NPWS, DERM and others, lets face it these relocators are helping those wildlife departments to keep our natives alive and letting them go in a safer environment for both Joe Public and the snakes themselves. Education, Education, Education.  ................Ron


----------

